# Create a sandwich



## SizzlininIN (Nov 6, 2006)

If you could open your refrigerator and have an array of ingredients in there and in your cabinets what type of sandwich would you create right now?


I'd take some Italian Bread and Grill it with a little EVOO.  I'd smear it with some spicy mustard and add.......salami, ham and pepperoni....top with arugula, slices of tomato and red onion and provolone cheese.


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 6, 2006)

If I was going to create a sandwich with food in my refrigerator I would slice up some sour dough bread, add different types of cheese, salami, Dijon mustard, and then broil for a little bit until the cheese is melted.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd cut open a small ciabatta loaf and place a couple of slices of prosciutto on it.  Then follow with slices of fresh mozzarella and fresh basil leaves and garlic olive oil.

...or

I'd grill a boneless pork chop, slice it on a bias and make a sandwich on an onion roll with Hellman's mayonnaise, roasted red peppers, salt and pepper.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2006)

Thick cut wheatberry bread, sliced turkey, green apple, brie, field greens, basil aioli.


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2006)

Baked ham on rye with whole grain mustard, swiss cheese, and a slice of garden fresh tomato, dill pickle and chips on the side. 

Good balogna, a good American cheese, yellow mustard, and a slice of garden fresh tomato on white bread.

Tuna salad made with hard-boiled eggs, Miracle Whip and sweet pickle relish on whole wheat bread. 

Guess I have simple taste.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 6, 2006)

That's what I'm having for supper tonight.  Have put it together, but not grilled it yet.  Good heavy Italian bread, mayo, topped with tomatoes, thinly sliced onions, Manchego, sliced leftover pork roast, grey salt, fresh pepper, curried apple chutney.  Gawd only knows what it'll taste like.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> That's what I'm having for supper tonight.  Have put it together, but not grilled it yet.  Good heavy Italian bread, mayo, topped with tomatoes, thinly sliced onions, Manchego, sliced leftover pork roast, grey salt, fresh pepper, curried apple chutney.  Gawd only knows what it'll taste like.




I am willing to bet it will be Delish! I want one!


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd open the cheese drawer and remove the goat cheese with lemon zest.  I'd open the criper and remove the arugula.   I'd take half a dozen mission figs from the fruit bowl on the table.   I'd open the bread basket and remove a ciabatta roll.

After drizzling a bit of olive oil and balsamic on the bread I'd spread the goat cheese on one side, top with the arugula slices and then top that with slices of figs.  Cover, slice and enjoy....preferably on a blanket about 50 feet from the ocean, with a glass of sangria


----------



## auntdot (Nov 6, 2006)

Funny you should ask.

Just took a somewhat crusty roll, added warm lamb sausage, some thinly sliced tomato, and a little bit of mustard.  Could not find any chutney or pimientos in the larder. 

Sometimes you just have to go with what you can forage, but the sandwich was delicious.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 6, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Thick cut wheatberry bread, sliced turkey, green apple, brie, field greens, basil aioli.



Yeah, I'll take that, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> If you could open your refrigerator and have an array of ingredients in there and in your cabinets what type of sandwich would you create right now?
> 
> 
> I'd take some Italian Bread and Grill it with a little EVOO. I'd smear it with some spicy mustard and add.......salami, ham and pepperoni....top with arugula, slices of tomato and red onion and provolone cheese.



If you're willing to do a quick search in the bread topic area, you will find at least 2 threads with more sandwich recipes than you could make in a year's time.  And some of them were sensational.

But ok, I think if I could make any sandwich right now, I'd make a leftover spaghetti meat sauce sandwich, with Muenster cheese on top, open faced and placed under the broiler just long enough to heat everything up and melt the cheese.  I would use a good rye for this sandwich.

That's not my all time favorite by any means, but it's what I'm in the mood for right now.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2006)

Goodweed, can you provide a link to those? I can't remember what they were called I just remember you started one and so did luvs. I simply can't find them to provide links though.


----------



## kimbaby (Nov 6, 2006)

A SUB with turkey and ham lettuce bell peppers,cuccumber,
black olives.provolone cheese,oil/vinegar...lil salt and pepper.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2006)

A Cuban sandwich!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2006)

Alix, This is for you.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/unique-and-great-sandwiches-2295.html?highlight=Great+Sandwiches

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/favorite-sandwich-19068.html?highlight=Great+Sandwiches

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/fine-new-sandwich-creations-16705.html?highlight=Great+Sandwiches

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/whats-your-favorite-breath-killer-sandwich-2173.html?highlight=Great+Sandwiches

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/sandwich-ideas-10358.html?highlight=Great+Sandwiches


Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 7, 2006)

Rare roast beef on an onion roll with mayo, Dijon mustard, Arugula.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for contributing.  With winter coming sometimes we just like a good bowl of soup and a sandwich. Now I have all kinds of ideas for sandwiches.....Thanks!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 7, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I am willing to bet it will be Delish! I want one!


 
It was great.  Needed a bit more chutney, though!


----------

